# [Umfrage] Buildsysteme



## HaBaLeS (2. Mrz 2007)

Hi, 

mich würde mal interessieren, welche Buildsysteme so Ihr nutzt.

[ ] Ant
[ ] Maven 1
[ ] Maven2
[ ] Meine IDE
[ ] ... wasauchimmer

Nutzt Ihr Continous Integration Systeme?  
Eine Übersicht was es so gibt  >Hier<

[ ] Hudson
[ ] CouriseControl
[ ] Continuum
[ ] ......


Und welches SCM?

[ ] CVS
[ ] SVN
[ ] ClearCase
[ ] ......


Habt Ihr sonstige Hilfmittel die Ihr für professionelle Entwicklung (im Team) empfehlen könnt. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Bei mir Verhält es sich so:

Buildsystem:
 arbeit: maven1
 privat: maven 2

CI : 
 Hudson im Testbetrieb

SCM: 
 arbeit: cvs 
 privat svn

Als zusätzliches Hilfsmittel hat sich bei mir ein Wiki elaboriert, da schreib ich einfach alles rein was mir interessantes über den weg läuft. Wenn man dazu sinvolle Schlagworte vergiebt, hat man eine gut zu durchsuchende Knowledgebase


Grüße HaBaLeS


----------



## Lim_Dul (2. Mrz 2007)

SCM: svn und cvs (Bin jetzt für die ersten Projekte auf svn umgestiegen, bis vor kurzem cvs)

Buildsystem: Ant. Kenne da aber auch nix anderes und ant reicht für meine Zwecke aus.

Continous Integration: Nein, obwohl ich mir das mal anschauen will, wenn ich Zeit habe.

Sonstiges: Als Bugtracker mantis. Ich finde auch einen Bugtracker fast unverzichtbar, da man nicht alles sofort fixen kann und man dort auch Ideen für neue Features festhalten kann.

Bei meinen Projekten handelt es sich aber generell um private 1-Mann Sachen, wobei die allerdings mittlerweile auch eine ordentliche Größe erreicht haben.


----------



## Roar (2. Mrz 2007)

ant,
codebeamer,
und svn :toll:


----------



## kama (2. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

also Buildsystem:

Ant, Maven 2, Perl Scripte, Make

Continous Integration:
Continuum, CruiseControl

Versionskontrolle:
SVN, SVK,  CVS, bazaar (derzeit zum rumspielen und kennen lernen),




> Habt Ihr sonstige Hilfmittel die Ihr für professionelle Entwicklung (im Team) empfehlen könnt.



Die folgenden:

trac
GForge
Mantis (ist schon etwas her...).
Derzeit Teste ich noch Plarion for Subversion

Abgesehen davon kommen noch:
Subclipse, Subversive, MyLAR und FastTrack als Eclipse PlugIns zum Einsatz.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Noar (2. Mrz 2007)

Als Buildsystem:

Ant

Continous Integration:
momentan keines im Einsatz

Versionskontrolle:
SVN


----------



## DP (3. Mrz 2007)

ide
null
ms sourcesafe

:lol:


----------

